# Iron Chef America: Chef Symon vs. Chef Fraser - cauliflower



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

If you get a chance to watch this, it's an episode not to miss.  It's probably the best Iron Chef America I've seen (though I've not seen every one). 

There's a giant twist on this one.  Chef Fraser leaves his sous chefs at home.  He comes into battle by himself.  When Symon learns this from Alton Brown, he sends his sous chefs to the sidelines.  I won't spoil the ending with saying who won, but it was one of the most "action-packed" episodes I've seen.  It was also very tit-for-tat with Fraser and Symon poking at each other during the challenge.  Symon appeared to be having a ball -- truly enjoying the battle and the chaos that came with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

omg i saw that one i was llike so shocked  it was a good battle thoe


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I enjoyed it too.  I was impressed that Symon leveled the playing field by dismissing his helpers.  This may have been pre-arranged,  but even if it was, I thought the competition was exciting.  Yes,  both chefs appeared to be thoroughly enjoying themselves.


----------

